
The Quality of Life in the Bay Area Is Polarizing - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/the-polarization-of-the-bay-areas-quality-of-life/
======
PaulHoule
(1) People have to start voting with their feet to leave the Bay area.

(2) Around the time that "white privilege" became commonly talked about,
people stopped talking about "privilege privilege". In the bad old days people
who were in positions of power realized they were fortunate, now many of them
think they earned every penny.

The homeless population in the bay area is overwhelmingly white and the
population of people who are making it are disproportionately asian. It is one
more example of life putting the lie to common stereotypes about race, class,
et al.

